# Scammer alert



## Wallrat (Jan 19, 2021)

Wow! I’m all over that. Ima buy it right now! But my friend will have to send the payment. Still…..I’m sure he’ll ship toot sweet, knowing my buddy is good for it.
I noticed he spelled Peterson wrong…


----------



## Riverlife (11 mo ago)

Yeah, the whole “I’ve got a friend who ———“ is kinda right up there with the Nigerian prince who is dying to give you tens of thousands of dollars for no real reason other than… you’re a sucker…

Don’t be that guy, or girl!


----------



## westwatercuban (May 19, 2021)

Hit me too


----------



## Riverlife (11 mo ago)

Btw… just in case anyone is looking for anything at all; I happen to have lots of friends who have pretty much anything you could ever wish! Just let me know your bank account numbers and all your personal info and I will be certain to contact someone ASAP to send you something… anything really… just let me know your account numbers and personal data. Discretion assured!


----------



## MNichols (Nov 20, 2015)

I've got this statue, it's of a chick holding a torch, really cool spiked hat. 

Little on the big side, but would make one hell of a lawn ornament. Currently located on an island in NY, but we can arrange for transportation upon payment in full !!

WWCuban was telling me he has a friend that's got a bridge, currently in Brooklyn NY, I'd be in for a package deal with him, think of the money you could save on shipping !!


----------



## Wallrat (Jan 19, 2021)

Riverlife said:


> Btw… just in case anyone is looking for anything at all; I happen to have lots of friends who have pretty much anything you could ever wish! Just let me know your bank account numbers and all your personal info and I will be certain to contact someone ASAP to send you something… anything really… just let me know your account numbers and personal data. Discretion assured!


Sweet! I’m definitely in the market for a Selway permit. Hook me up, brah!

Waiting…….

Waiting……

See? Even the scammers can’t get a Selway trip.


----------



## Riverlife (11 mo ago)

Wallrat said:


> Sweet! I’m definitely in the market for a Selway permit. Hook me up, brah!
> 
> Waiting…….
> 
> ...


Wait no longer!
I have that which you seek, really! Well, ok I don’t have that, but a friend of mine does…
Ok, they might not exactly be a close friend…Ok that might not even think of me as a friend, but hey, I love everyone!

Ok, maybe “friend” is a slight exaggeration… but hey, I love everyone; so maybe they are a friend that doesn’t know it yet. Anyways… I am sure that I can scrounge something up, for the right price of course! And, ok, maybe it’s not exactly a “Selway” permit, but honestly… it IS a River permit, or hopefully it could be, might be, and who would scoff at a river trip?

I mean Selway, Salmon, Lower… Grande Ronde… who can really put a dollar figure on these things? They could ALL be yours (maybe), for the right price… but again these things are beyond price right? Anyway, just forward me all pertinent financial details and I am on it! Maybe…


----------



## MNichols (Nov 20, 2015)

Riverlife said:


> Wait no longer!
> I have that which you seek, really! Well, ok I don’t have that, but a friend of mine does…
> Ok, they might not exactly be a close friend…Ok that might not even think of me as a friend, but hey, I love everyone!
> 
> ...


Andy offered a keen south platte river trip, thru scenic Denver CO a while back..


----------



## Riverlife (11 mo ago)

MNichols said:


> Andy offered a keen south platte river trip, thru scenic Denver CO a while back..


Yeah, but mine goes up to 11!


----------



## Wallrat (Jan 19, 2021)

MNichols said:


> Andy offered a keen south platte river trip, thru scenic Denver CO a while back..


Well…I’d want to wait until the flow went up to at least 35cfs…but otherwise I’m in!


----------



## westwatercuban (May 19, 2021)

Wallrat said:


> Well…I’d want to wait until the flow went up to at least 35cfs…but otherwise I’m in!


Doesn’t the flow increase every sanitation plant you pass?


----------



## Wallrat (Jan 19, 2021)

westwatercuban said:


> Doesn’t the flow increase every sanitation plant you pass?


Eww. Nasty. Can you imagine all the turds produced each day in metro Denver? Waugh, yuck.


----------



## griz (Sep 19, 2005)

I’ve got a August 29th Selway permit. It’s written on a napkin….so it’s totally legit.

i accept bitcoin.


----------



## Whitewater Worthy Equip (Dec 11, 2013)

Well Damn all I have is boats, Frames, trailers, tables and firepan’s.


----------

